# Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€



## oxoViperoxo (2. März 2013)

*Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Hallo,

ich benötige mal eine Kaufberatung von euch.
Ich bin Maschinenbaustudent und suche ein möglichst günstiges Notebook mit Touchscreen. Den Touchscreen brauche ich, da es für mich unmöglich scheint, gewisse Symbole, Notizen, Gleichungen oder Diagramme nur mit Maus und Tastatur zu erstellen. 
Das erste Semester ist nun rum und ich konnte bei meinen Kommilitonen feststellen, dass es anscheinend verschiedene Touchscreen Arten gibt. Mein Prof. hat z.B. ein Notebook, mit dem man wirklich genau zeichnen kann. Er hat dafür einen Stift mit sehr spitzer Mine. Genau solch eine Kombination suche ich. Manch einer von meinen Kommilitonen hat so einen Stift mit dickem runden Kopf. Bei solch einem muss man immer das Bild extrem vergößern und das wird auf dauer ziemlich nervig, denke ich.
Das Gewicht ist für mich vernachlässigbar. Wichtig ist nur, dass ich auf ihm gut schreiben und Zeichnen kann (Daher wäre eine größe ab 13" Ideal), dass der Akku nicht nach 5min schlapp macht und dass das Teil nicht zu laut ist.
Ein Preis um 600€ wäre Top, falls es aber in dieser Region nichts gutes geben sollte, könnt ihr mir auch gerne Vorschläge von etwas teureren machen. Wie ich dies dann finanziere, muss ich dann schauen. Möchte aber nur einmal fürs Studium kaufen.

Vorab schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (2. März 2013)

Frag doch mal deinen Prof was er für eins hat 


Warum kein Tablet?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Er hat eins von Lenovo soweit ich das sehen konnte. Ich nehme aber an, dass dies über meine Budget liegt. 

Gegen ein gutes Tablet welches alle meine Voraussetzungen erfüllt, habe ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (3. März 2013)

Also einen sehr guten Bildschirm hat natürlich das iPad 4

Allerdings weis ich nicht ob es die Anwendungen dafür gibt


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Also beim iPad 4 funktioniert glaube ich dieser feine Stift nicht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Keine Ideen?


----------



## siminii (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

es ist zwar ne kleine hausnummer mehr, aber vllt investierst du ja das geld hierfür: Samsung 540U3C, Core i5-3317U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD (NP-540U3C-A01DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
kenn ihn selber nicht genau, nur viel darüber gelesen.. soll ganz gut sein bis auf die farben vom display


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Und dieses Gerät erfüllt alle meine Vorausetzungen?


----------



## Tipi (5. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

x220t mit Stifteingabe


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Versteh deinen Kommentar nicht.


----------



## joasas (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Das x220t ist ein Convertible von Lenovo. Das kommt mit dem Stift wie du ihn haben möchtest und ist zudem auch noch sehr leicht. Gebraucht sollte es grob in deinem Budget liegen.


----------



## Tipi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Ja genau, definitiv mal das Lenovo Thinkpad X220t anschauen auf google, youtube und wikipedia.
Gibs sicherlich viele interessante reviews

Es gibt natürlich auch den nachfolger (x230t) aber da kommst du mit 600€ gar nicht hin. 
Auch wirds preislich schwer einen x220t für 600€ zu finden, diese kosten gebraucht meist 700€ aufwärts.
Vllt mit Glück auf ebay zu ergattern


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Vielen Dank. Ich werd ich mal umschauen.


----------



## DOcean (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Convertible-Notebooks, Ultrabooks und Tablet-PCs mit Windows 8 | Yoga, Twist und Lynx (DE)

Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13 wäre perfekt, aber viel zu teuer...

Das 11er hat nur Windows RT (also laufen die normalen Anwendung nicht drauf)


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Funktioniert bei diesen auch der "feine" Stift?

Könnte man nicht Windows RT runterschmeisen und Win 8 draufspielen?


----------



## joasas (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Nö, denn das Yoga 11 hat eine ganz andere Architektur als die x86 Architektur die von Windows 8 benötigt wird. Was du machen kannst ist eine RDP Session zu nutzen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Suche Notebook mit der Möglichkeit zu zeichnen (Touchscreen) für ~ 600€*

Okay, dann fällt es raus.


----------

